# nap time



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I took this pic this morning and it is Candy and her buckling napping in the sun together.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*melting* oh my oh my so precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I love momma - baby pictures.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just wish they would stay that small forever. That is so sweet.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*pouts* I am layed off because of no work at this time of the season I WANT MY BABIES NOW. *gets all gushie at the picture* Missing my babies and my Pani right now.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that'd make a cute calender pic...maybe next years.... so cute


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is adorable - thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Aww too sweet...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> that'd make a cute calender pic...maybe next years.... so cute


 I agree..that would make a good calender pic...so adorable....


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

They are adorable!!!
 Suellen


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww that is so cute :drool:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

So adorable!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh,,,so cute! What a good momma that baby has.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is so sweet!!


----------

